
Trump's dangerous TikTok ban, abuse of power - smoke11
https://searchcio.techtarget.com/opinion/Trumps-dangerous-US-TikTok-ban
======
gyoza
banning china is probably the only good thing hes done.

~~~
narshian
Though it pains me a little to acknowledge that the Sociopath in Chief could
be capable of anything that could possibly be construed as ‘good,’ gonna have
to agree. Seconded.

